# Upgrade to Sleeper on Via Canadarailpass



## joolsstone (Aug 21, 2017)

I have the same question, but for Via Rail's Unlimited Canadarailpass.. Hope it's ok to post here about that.

Can you upgrade to any sort of sleeper accom if you buy a pass and do you get any sort of discount when you do?

Impossible to tell on Via's booking engine, at least before you've actually got your railpass that is.

The site just says that you can only use it for coach tickets, but surely it must be upgradeable somehow?

Thanks

Jools


----------



## jebr (Aug 24, 2017)

I've split this off from the original thread as it got lost in the shuffle and should get more visibility as a standalone post in the VIA forum.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 25, 2017)

My understanding is that the Canrailpass is NOT upgradeable.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 25, 2017)

zephyr17 said:


> My understanding is that the Canrailpass is NOT upgradeable.


This is correct! 
You will have to book space in a Sleeping Car and pay the posted Fare for the type of accommodation you want..

As was said, consider booking a Lower Berth, its the best deal VIA offers on the Canadian but it will be pricey during "the Season." ( ie Non Winter)


----------

